# New to Airstream  ????



## jules7536 (Apr 9, 2006)

Do any used Airstream travel trailers come with a washer/dryer or hookup?  I've just started researching them recently, but none that I've seen listed have these.  Thank you!!


----------



## merilegs (Apr 9, 2006)

New to Airstream  ????

I read recently that Airstream is more than contemplating making no more RV's.  I do not know the answer to  the washer and dryer question; however, I would be hesitant to buy any now that you may not be able to purchase parts you may need at a later date.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 9, 2006)

New to Airstream  ????

Jules, I have seen some with washer/dryer in the larger ones. The older Airstreams were hard to beat.  Tow great and tend to hold their value. Parts should be no problem because they still have a big loyal following. Have a friend that probably has more older parts than Airstream. In fact the factory has called him for parts. We have owned three in the past and loved them. have not heard that they were not making any more but they may have priced themselfs out of the market


----------

